# Momento moris



## jesuias

My question is, Has "Momento Moris" the same meaning as "Memento Mori"? What is the difference in meaning??? thank you


----------



## PianoMan

I don't know Latin but my guess is that the conjugation is different, either that or the verb tense.  Like, conditional over future.  I'm really not sure, they can both be taken as "remember you will die"


----------



## jazyk

Eso no hace ningún sentido en latín, a menos que se trate del ablativo singular de momentum + el genitivo singular de morus o de morum, que sería algo como_ en el movimento/la importancia/el peso/el instante/el momento de la mora o del moral, _lo que es muy improbable.


----------



## jesuias

¿Quiero eso decir que "momento moris" significaría "el momento de la moral"? Gracias


----------



## jazyk

No de la moral, *del *moral, la planta. Por eso te dice que no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## modus.irrealis

If _moris_ is from _morus_ or _morum_, then it's the ablative plural, not the genitive singular. It could also be the ablative plural of _mora_, meaning delay or pause, but I don't know what the ablative would mean here.

On the other hand, _moris_ could be the genitive singular of _mos_, which means custom, character, morals, etc. But why _momento_ is in the ablative form I can't say unless it's in some larger context, but I'm guessing this is a mistake for something else.


----------



## Flaminius

jesuias, where did you find the word?  Please tell us of the context.  If you find it in an English text, I assume it is the plural form of memento mori, which might be used as a warning of death caused by an accident or disease.


----------



## judkinsc

Could be a version of "mores." It wasn't too uncommon to switch the "e" to an "i."  "Remember morals."


----------

